# How many marriages would survive this hypothetical situation unscathed???



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

The worlds most evil reality series.

Twenty (20) medium attractive early thirtysomething couples with at least 3 years marriage not undergoing divorce or separation are invited to a reality series. They are in fact bait not the actual contestants. All the men are separated from all the women and given some kind of realistic busy work during the day... something involving teams.. something along the lines of building something. 

The men are kept 50 miles from the women in separate nice hotels that happen to have bars. The real contestants are actually 20 male alpha players and 20 good looking sl***. In addition there are 3 ring leaders who are the "team leaders" for each group the men and the women. The ring leaders encourage everyone to hang out at the bar every night as part of "team spirit building" Alcohol is free.

The real contestants are at the same bar "at some kind of coincidental convention" and also hanging out at the bar. That is the alpha players are at the same hotel as the 20 wives. the 20 sl*** are at the same hotel as the 20 husbands. The contestants also hang out at the bar.

Each of the contestants gets a bounty of $1000 for the first person to cause a given person to cheat and $300 for each additional cheat session of that person. IE if you are the second alpha player to score a particular wife you get only $300 but if you are the first you get $1000. Sex must take place in a hotel room because they are all hidden camera'ed.

The alpha players are all A grade players as far as "game skill" say 8.5 on the 10 looks scale with no deformities or defects, dressed well etc. These men are not famous or rich. Just very good at the pick up.

The sl*** are all 8.5 on the 10 looks scale and know how to flirt very well. These women are not famous or rich. Just very good at getting picked up.

All hotel rooms of both the bait and the players are full of hidden cams including ones with night vision. At the end all of the cheating videos are played to the 20 couples. Yes I know... Evil.

Also assume no one figures out its a setup. Just factoring that out.

What fraction of the men would cheat at least once?
What fraction of the men would cheat until the could no longer get an erection?
What fraction of the women would cheat at least once?
What fraction of the women would cheat until they were bow legged?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I think this would fall into normal statistics that have been done over and over again. Probably somewhere in the "half" range. would cheat and half of them would be serial about it.


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I would say about 75% would cheat. But who the hell would put themselves in that situation in the first place.


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

I find it very telling that you describe the men as 'alpha' and the women as sl***.

God forbid a woman should ever have s*x, right?


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

This sounds like Temptation Island, that reality show that aired on FOX years ago.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Where did you say we sign up for this?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

...and the ones who tell the "alphas" and the "sl*ts" to go f*ck themselves never get aired, right?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok please change alpha males to mensl***? I simply have never known a beta male "player". Then again I have only known two players well. One was a bad boy and used it well. The other was so good looking even I could tell he was good looking. I have personally seen groups of 9s females chat him up only to have him shoot them down because they were not cute enough. 9 means 9 on the 10 scale.
Where does the 50% cheat rate come from? The stats I see most are15 to 20 percent for women and 20 to 25 percent for men in the US. Then again that was the did cheat number not necessarily the would cheat number.

If accurate that is an incredibly depressing number that fully half would cheat given favorable circumstances.

Did anyone here watch that temptation island series? Episodes are online but I really don't care to watch it. How many cheated?


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

All of the men and 60% of the women.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

The men would cheat more, given when women cheat its usually a emotional affair. In addition emotional affairs take some time to develop, and are not the entirely common in relationships until problems arise. 

I don't know what fraction would cheat, you'd have to have a psychological study done and exhibit their past behavior of the individuals to try and predict what course of action they might take in a situation like this.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

JJG said:


> I find it very telling that you describe the men as 'alpha' and the women as sl***.
> 
> God forbid a woman should ever have s*x, right?


The men are "s*uts as well, but id like to add something.

For a man to be a man wh*re it takes skill, its not easy at all. For a woman to be a wh*re its extremely easy for them. All they have to do is tell a man they find attractive they want sex, or hit on them/give hints. 



If people in this day and age cannot look at our evolution, and written history and realize why female promiscuity is looked down upon. Then i don't know what to say other then read books.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

"Also assume no one figures out its a setup."

Yeah, its a gameshow...so basically you are talking about a collections of morons and wannabe actors/actresses doing scripted stupid-people-tricks for money on TV and then (surprise!) most of them fail as they partake in extreme attention seeking. It gives viewers (I guess) the chance to feel better about themselves and gives them something to gossip about around the water cooler - but the entire idea or 'reality TV show' is simply beyond laughable.

boy. that was a sorry-a$$ wet-blanket buzzkill. laugh.


----------

